# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Njohuri gjuhësore dhe politike për arvanitët

## alfeko sukaraku

Per arvanitet e greqis jane shkruajtur qindra libra te cilat fatkeqsisht nuk jane perkthyer ne gjuhen shqipe per arsyeve te ndryeshme politke qe mbreterojn keto 60 vitet e fundit kryesisht.Arvanitet e kane shkruajtur edhe e shkruajn pirvatisht gjuhen e tyre me germat e alfabetit jonik qe e adoptuan "greket" me 402 p e s...do ju kujtoja vjersha e vajtimore nga Jorgji Kollia edhe nga Vagjel Liapi.

Duke qen se shumica e dorshkrimeve arvanite ruhen me mjeshteri nga megalomania greke si edhe nga mos studimi shqiptar i ceshtjes mendova tju paraqes anen gjuhesore edhe anen politike te kesaj ceshtje me ane te kendveshtrimit internetor me baze kenget e tyre si edhe historin e tyre .


Te dhenat i kam mbledhur nga miq e shoke neper forume te ndryeshme,ndersa si baze per kete teme do sherbej :

ΑΡΒΑΝΙΤΙΚΟΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ=LIDHJA ARVANITE E GREQIS

Kjo lidhje ka edhe nje revist elektronike me titull ΜΠΕΣΑ=BESA

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Arvanitet i kane ruajtur traditat edhe gjuhen e tyre .Fustanella eshte nje nga dokumentet e zjarrta qe tregon vazhdimesin tone autoktone nga kohet me te lashta.

Per ata qe nuk e njohin gjuhen e arvaniteve po ju paraqes kete link ne te cilen kendohet arvanitisht edhe mbi te jitha eshte stolisur me fustanellen tone te trasheguar brez pas brezi.

Besoj se ka ardhur koha ta studjojm nga e para Pashko Vason ..edhe te nxjerrim mesime nga vepra e tij histori e gjalle e percarjes sone,sepse vetem keshtu nuk do munden te na percajn me "djejt me masken egjellore" ..ose Tradhetoret e Naim Frashrit.

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Nje komision evropian e vizitoj Greqin per tu njohur nga afer me arvanitet edhe gjuhen e tyre

ja rrezultatet:

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Disa nga Arvanitet e njohur qe kryesuan greqin

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMi4_LzYcYM

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

kjo kenge vjen nga ishulli i Selamines.Ky ishull ,bashke me Egjinen ,banohet nga arvanitet te cilet me 2007 kerkuan gjuhen shqipe ne  administrat sepse nuk e kuptojn aspak greqishten...heheheh pergjigjien e dini vete ju,por per tu cuditur eshte hapja e shkollave greke me lehtesin me te madhe ne shqiperi.....si edhe reklamimi plote mburrje i politikanve shqiptare perpara shkolles greke qe mban emrin e nje te shituri shqiptare"Arsaqio" i cili mbahet si njeri nga bamirsit e shtetit grek....mu kujtua Naimi

Shoke kemi ne mesin tene
shume armiq tradhetore

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

psho=pusho

nani-tani

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

ne greqi kane filluar te tregojn nje pjese te vertetes per arvanitet

http://www.youtube.com?v=z1sl0r3EFJU

vreni se si e bejne historin me "dokumentet" ata qe dinin te shkruanin


greke ne nje kohe qe askush nuk e di se ceshte greqia?

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Vreni ne fund te ketij linku edhe "dokumentin" me te cilin greqia krenon pamvarsin e saj. 
Po ja vreni me kujdes se cilet luftonin ne kete dite....keto jane kryeveprat e Ali Pash Tepelenes.

http://www.youtube.com?v=l9YjTn1tCF4&feature=related

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

arvanitet po punojn edhe ne drejtim te mbishkrimeve te vjetra qe e lidhin shqipen me gjuhen paragreke

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Zotit Shezai Rrokaj
Dekanatit të Fakultetit të Historisë dhe të Filologjisë të Universitetit Tiranës

19/05/2009 KËRKESË

I nderuar zoti Rrokaj!
Unë i nënshkruari Niko Stylos, lindur e rritur në Çamofshatrat e Prevezës dhe prej vitit 1973 me banim në Gjermani, pas një pune shumëvjeçare në përpjekje për të dëshmuar se arvanitasit, d.m.th. folësit e dialektit shqip në Greqi, janë banorë të stërlashtë të këtij vendi dhe jo emigrantë para pak qindravjeçarësh, siç na do krahu zyrtar grek, u mora me mbishkrimet e palexueshme parakristiane të hapësirës së sotme të ashtuquajtur greke.

Si njohës i mirë i gjuhës greke, apo më mirë si njohës i gjithë trajtave të folura dhe të shkruara, domethënë dimotikes (greqishtes popullore), katharevusës (greqishtes ish zyrtare), kishtares dhe greqishtes së lashtë, nga fjalët shumta shqipe, që gjejmë te shkrimtarët e lashtë grekë me përkthimin e tyre dhe për të cilat ndërsa konsiderohen të huaja, sistematikisht shmanget të thuhet cila është kjo gjuhë, jo vetëm u sigurova se arvanitasit janë një popull i lashtë, po edhe u binda se të thënat zyrtare të universitetit të Athinës i janë përshtatur propagandës etnike greke.


Mbishkrime, që janë gjetur dhe gjenden vazhdimisht në vende, që banohen nga arvanitët dhe për të cilat studiuesit grekë jo vetëm që pranojnë se nuk janë greke, por vijojnë të mbështetin se gjuha e tyre është e panjohur.
Me këtë besim dhe përpjekje shumëvjeçare arrita me dialektin tim amtar të gjuhës shqipe të lexoj shumë prej këtyre mbishkrimeve dhe jo vetëm nga hapësira e sipërpërmendur greke, por dhe jashtë saj, e konkretisht nga Italia dhe Turqia dhe më 2003 qarkulloi në Athinë libri im Elemente prehistorikë në tekste shumë të lashta shqipe, i cili në përkthim me titullin Historia e shenjtë e Arvanitëve qarkulloi në Prishtinë, botuar nga MKRSÇJR, Departamenti i çështjeve Jorezidente.
Meqë problemi i leximit të këtyre mbishkrimeve, që një sërë studiuesish mbështetin se janë shkruar në gjuhën shqipe, ka si pikënisje alfabetin apo më mirë alfabetet dhe kryefilli fjalët, që nuk gjenden në fjalorët e sotëm të shqipes zyrtare, u ktheva në tekste dhe fjalorë të ndryshëm më të vjetër ku kemi fjalë dhe germa, si p.sh. ϋ që përdor Marko Boçari dhe të cilën Dhaskal Todri e shkruan , që na ndihmojnë të lexojmë mbishkrimet e lashta të quajtura të palexueshme.
Në përpjekjen për të sjellë më afër studiuesit apo më mirë të jap mundësinë e përdorimit të fjalëve të shkruara me alfabete më të vjetra, më 2007 qarkulloi në Tiranë libri me titull Fjalori i Marko Boçarit, ku përveç një punimi, që le ta quajmë hyrje në problemet e alfabeteve të gjuhës shqipe, është transkriptuar edhe pjesa shqip e këtij fjalori me alfabetin sotëm. Veç kësaj prej shumë kohe merrem me Fjalorin Greqisht-Shqip të Panajot Kupitorit, ku për shkak të germave më të shumta që ai përdor, kam aritur në një lloj qorrsokaku dhe pres përgjigje në ndihmën, që kam kërkuar nga albanologë të ndryshëm mbi këtë problem.
Me qënë se konstatoj se synimi i organizmave zyrtare greke është zhdukja me kohën e dialektit arvanitas, i cili mund të them me pikëllim të madh, që ndodh jo thjesht nga shkujdesja e plotë, por edhe prej shpërfilljes nga pala shqiptare, në një përpjekje të fundme do të doja tju lutesha dhe natyrisht jo që të njihni veprën time të shkruar, por të tregoni të paktën një çikë interes jo vetëm për veprat e panjohura të arvanitasve, por edhe të përfshini në fjalorin e madh përmbledhës edhe fjalët shqipe të këtij dialekti, se unë personalisht e ndjej për turp që fjalë, të cilat i gjejmë në apominaret e shkruar të Anastas Kulluriotit, fjalë që i pagoi me jetën e tij për luftën e nxënies së kësaj gjuhe, Akademia e Shkencave e Shqipërisë ti ketë mënjanuar.
Nuk e di nëse është shumë, që duke mos qenë qytetar shqiptar të kërkoj ngritjen në Universitetin e Tiranës të Katedrës së Arvanitologjisë (Αρβανιτολογίας), por pa droje si arvanitas dhe madje si çam i diasporës, ju kërkoj të përfshini në punimet diplomatike dhe didaktorike të universitetit tuaj edhe tema shkrimtarësh që kanë shkruar në të shkuarën në dialektin arvanitas, nga që në këtë kohë janë tepër të shumtë fëmijët e emigrantëve në Greqi me njohje të përkryer edhe të gjuhës greke.

Niko Stylos



Eshte edhe nje teme ketu me informacione mbi Arvanitasit=Arbanit

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=104744

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Transkript Arvanitas i gjetur ne Korinth 725 BC sipas kerkimeve te Niko Stylos.

----------


## dias10

> ne greqi kane filluar te tregojn nje pjese te vertetes per arvanitet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com?v=z1sl0r3EFJU
> 
> vreni se si e bejne historin me "dokumentet" ata qe dinin te shkruanin
> 
> 
> greke ne nje kohe qe askush nuk e di se ceshte greqia?






Shume njerez, bile dhe  brenda ketij forumi, besojne, se greket jane nje race fqinje me shqiptaret, qe kane jetuar qe nga lashtesia bashke. KJO NUK ESHTE E VERTETE. Greket jane nje race e stisur, dhe historia e atij rajoni i eshte veshur padrejtesisht atyre.

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

Dias 

jo vetem qe besojn se greket jane nje rrace e lashte por i kap tmerri se ne se "perplasemi me greket per te verteten historike" ne do humbasim.Kane arritur deri atije sa shohin endrra me sy hapur per greke e kombe greke qe nga kohet me te vjetra,vetem se historia tregon te kunderten.

1) Deri ne luftrat me Perset Athina fliste e shkruante joniken e panjohur akoma edhe sote(mbishkrimet edhe se si flitej)=shkenca e ditve tone..Andrado-Kopidhaqi. si edhe antikiteti..edhe patjeter mosgjendja e mbishkrimeve greke nga kjo kohe.

2) Gjuha greke u krijua si nje gjuhe lerare edhe mori shume kohe te perhapej me ane te shkrimit qe e zotronin fetaret kryesisht.


3)me 322 pas humbjes nga maqedonia gjuha greke doli jashte mureve te athines edhe u be gjuha e fese edhe shkollimit.

4)me ardhjen e Romes greqishtja u be gjuha e fese edhe e ligjeve fetare

5) po si e tille qendroj edhe ne Bizant.

KU JANE GREKET??KU ESHTE KOMBI GREKE?

LEXONI KETE TEME EDHE PASHKO VASON QE TJU MESOJ SE CILET JANE GREKET.

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

E falenderoj perzemersisht patriotin time MALLAKASTRIOTIN,kete ARBEN LLALLE  te dyte, per punen gjigande qe ben per ndergjegjezimin e dijes shqipfolese.

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

PRESIDENT  ARVANITE TE GREQIS

PAVLO KUNDURIOTI edhe THEODHORI PANGALOS

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

KRYEMINISTRA ARVANIT TE GREQIS

KICO XHAVELA edhe JORGO KUNDURIOTI

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

KRYEMINISTRA ARVANIT ISHIN EDHE 

ANDONI KRIEZI(dy here)  edhe ALEKSANDER KRIEZI

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

KRYEMINISTRA ARVANIT TE GREQIS U ZGJODHEN EDHE

THEODHORI PANGALO

DHIMITER BULGARI

ATHANASIS MIAULI

DIOMIDI QIRIAKOS

keta e udhehoqen "kombin" greke...keta e "gjallen Greqin..ashtu sikurse na tha edhe Naimi.

----------


## alfeko sukaraku

vete vjen TERNJE  nga stani

ternje=shpesh.

----------

